# Need some help with finding out the year on this old Murray Pedal car.



## 1959firearrow (May 5, 2013)

Hey I recently traded my Fire Arrow for this pedal car so my son would be the coolest kid on the block when he is old enough to get in and actually play with it(he is only 6 months old right now). All I know is that it's a Murray from my guesstimation it's either late 50's or early 60s? Also if anyone has either a set or another grab bar( can't remember which side right this moment) let me know. Also besides prowling freebay which I don't have a paypal account for, where is a good source for new,nos, or used tires and how the hell do you put them on? Lastly is anyone remaking the graphics or stencils to paint them? Thanks the more info I can find out about this the better it will come out. I just want to watch my son play in it!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 5, 2013)

In the book _Evolution of the Pedal Car_, the first volume that was published, your pedal car is shown from a 1968 Murray catalog page copy. The car or fire truck originally had wood ladders/ladder rails attached on the sides in the rear and a red flashing light on the hood behind the bell which takes 1 "C" size battery. The bell on yours is actually mounted backwards and should point to the front. There are pedal car parts suppliers online and many parts are reproduced. You should be able to find most of the parts you need to fix it up like new. Hope this info helps!

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (May 6, 2013)

*pedal car*



there are a few places to get parts i have found
that speedway motors has a good selection of parts and grafics for all types and models
of pedal cars i have got wheels and tires an grafics from them thay carry a full line
from blue diaomnd pedal cars. also creative graphics .com is a good place also heres 
i pic of my 60 tee bird i done a few weeks ago.hope this helps


----------



## Jaxon (May 22, 2013)

If you don't find the parts you need at the before mentioned sites check with Dan Portel at pedalcarsandparts.com  He makes or has most pedal car parts.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 22, 2013)

I found everything I'm gonna need a speedway motors. It may be a while before I get around to this one. Mainly after new pedal blocks and tires. I think I'm going to do flames on it for him.


----------

